# AGR Credit Card Travel Rebate



## Shanghai (Dec 20, 2010)

*I checked my AGR statement today and found an entry saying"AGR Credit Card Travel Rebate."*

*I have an AGR Mastercard but I was unaware on any rebate that adds points to my account.*

*Has anyone else received such an entry?*


----------



## pennyk (Dec 20, 2010)

I just got the same thing - 5% of the amount of points redeemed for travel are rebated back to you (if you have an AGR Master Card). Previously, I think there was a 10% rebate.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 20, 2010)

When you redeem an AGR award, and you also have a AGR Mastercard, you receive a 5% rebate of points that you redeem!






So if you say redeem a 1 zone bedroom award for 20K, you will receive a rebate of 1K! (And IIRC that rebate is immediate!



) So the award effectively costs you 19K - but you must have 20K in your account to redeem it!


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 20, 2010)

FYI - I made a 50K award at 8:00 PM. When I checked my account about 8:30 PM that same night, the 2,500 points (5%) was back in my account! So a 50K award cost me 47,500 points!


----------



## Shanghai (Dec 21, 2010)

Thank you. It was a rebate for my AGR redemption.


----------

